# Mossberg 500, Walmart Rounds?



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

First round mis-fires? are you loading the first from the Magizne or are you droping it in the ejection port? Are you fireing from a full mag? maybe something is binding when the mag spring is completely compressed?


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

If you are buying Remington or Winchester brand name ammo it is no different than the same stuff at Gander; its cheaper because Wallyland buys 36 gizzillion boxes. Now if you are shooting Zimbobway Kimbo discount rounds it could be the ammo.

Mossy 500's are proven reliable actions and good guns. US army used them in many combat arenas with no issues killing bad guys in the jungle.

Ive had a M500 since 1990 with a LOT LOT of stuff shot through it, just finally had a part failure after shooting a good many slugs. $10 repair and she is back in action.

Take your gun to reputable gunsmith and avoid the guy who casts blame instead of fixing your gun.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

UNREEL said:


> You said it, cheap guns.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 

Hummmm..Military and Law enforcement use them...

I have one and have never had a misfire...and I've shot Wal-Mart loads in it.. I think this Gun shop just don't want to give you another gun or your money back...Keep on them, and If it keeps doing it, tell them you want to watch him put a box of shell through it..


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

glockman55 said:


> Hummmm..Military and Law enforcement use them...
> 
> I have one and have never had a misfire...and I've shot Wal-Mart loads in it.. I think this Gun shop just don't want to give you another gun or your money back...Keep on them, and If it keeps doing it, tell them you want to watch him put a box of shell through it..


What would you trust to save your life, your Mossberg or your Glock?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

UNREEL said:


> What would you trust to save your life, your Mossberg or your Glock?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Glock...lol


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Not to be too critical but in re-reading the post I see you are planning to break the gun down for cleaning for the first time. There could be your problem. All sorts of crap finds its way into a gun's action. there could be crud in the bolt around the fireing pin or in the chamber or under the forearm. A lot of guns come from the factory with gobs of grease on and in them, this needs to be cleaned off.

The gun shop should have given you a manual when you bought the gun or you can go on line and find a diagram. The Moss. 500 comes apart in just a few minutes and goes back together just a easily.

I break down and clean all my guns after each day in the field or range session, I think that's one reason they last for years with no hang fires or jams.


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Unfortunately I haven't taken any gun that I own down further than the barrel off of the stock, it's time I take ALL of my guns down and do thorough cleanings.

As for the Mossberg, I bought it used, so there was no manual. I have shot it maybe 25 times in the year that I've owned it, so I've always just run a bore snake down it and called it good.

It's time these bad habits come to an end!


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Try this link

http://www.mossbergs.com/manuals/500_835_590_535_en.pdf


Taking it down is easier than it sounds reading the manual. When you get the bolt out you will see a groove on the underside where the fireing pin is, stuff likes to collect in there. Use a Q-tip dipped in solvent and compressed air too clean in and a lound the trigger assembly.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

M500 generally dont have problems, I have had mine for 20 years. Not 1 problem. And its been frozen solid 4 times (bunny hunting and falling in creeks). Clean the action on any gun is very very important. Sliding a bore snake thru is not even cleaning the barrel let alone the gun. Once you do clean it, use a good lubricant (not wd-40). I have never had mine misfire on the first shot and I have run some [email protected] ammo thru mine. Clean it up and see what happens.


----------



## bandchasin (Dec 29, 2010)

the mossberg 500 is easy to take down i take mine down at least 4 times a year to clean especially with water fowlhunting. doubt it is the shell i shoot the cheap walmart 100 round bricks for clays and never had a problem.


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Taking it apart tonight...won't get a chance to shoot it till maybe this week/end. See how things go...


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I see it might be too late now, but my shop is in Bronson, you could bring it in and I could help you if you want. (machine shop not gun shop)


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

NoWake said:


> I see it might be too late now, but my shop is in Bronson, you could bring it in and I could help you if you want. (machine shop not gun shop)


Small world...where's your machine shop? I grew up in Bronson, graduated from the high school there where I attended my whole life....didn't know there was even an existing machine shop there.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

The shop's been there 30 yrs.  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay...when I clean my muzzle loaders I use hot soapy water and a toothbrush...any reason I can't use the same tactics to clean all of the internal parts on my mossberg? I'll oil them up good before I put it back together...but there are a lot of little nooks and crannies to get into that I don't think even a q-tip will reach...


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

No soap and water, try an old tooth brush and some bore cleaner. Several years ago a gun smith told me his secret for cleaning a really gunked up bolt and trigger assembly, "Mineral spirits", blow the parts off with an air compressor, or use the compressed gas that people use on computers, the rest of the mineral spiits will evaporate. Don't over oil it when you put it back together. A drop or two on moving parts and if you want spray a little Rem-oil or similar on a cloth and wipe the various parts as you put them together.


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's what I learned today...
1.)Nothing is ever EASY
2.)taking down a mossberg 500 can be relatively easy
3.)NEVER and I mean NEVER EVER take apart the trigger housing mechanism. You think you can get it back together? SHANANNIGANS!
4.)reassembly of a mossberg 500 can be relatively easy
5.)working on a gun till 1:30am in the city leaves no plausible way to test said freshly reassembled gun. 
6.)2 beers is enough to question my sobriety to get more, question the expenditure of funds to get more, and IS NOT ENOUGH TO GET ME THROUGH A PROJECT LIKE THIS.

Seriously though, with the help of a youtube video I got that thing tore down and put back together in no time flat. Deciding to take apart the trigger assembly was a HUGE mistake, however I did learn how to put it back together, and that it'll never need put back together again. Because I'm never taking THAT apart again. Hopefully I'll let you guys know how things went, I have church in the morning (eek!) and should be able to fire the gun sometime after that. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

tc scout said:


> Like no other shotguns have problems, c'mon.
> Thats the most biased statement I've read
> in a long time.


Maybe I am biased, but I had 2 failures right off the bat when I made the mistake of buying one back in the early/mid 90's. It was one my first gun purchases and got talked into buying it by the saleman. First box of shells and on about the 15th or 16th shot, itstead of kaboom, it goes ping. Suspect firing pin broken, as no dimple in the primer. Take back to store, sent to Manufacturer, 6 weeks later I get it back. Go out the following Saturday to my uncles house and it wouldn't shoot, felt as if something wrong with firing mechanism now. I went back, pleaded my case and the store agreed to give me credit towards an 870. A few weeks later, a buddy of mine who had just purchased one right before me had extractor issues with is, sent back to Mossturd and when it came back the barrel had a huge scratch/gouge in it. 

I know many many people own them and love them, but based on these 3 instances, I wouldn't own one if they were giving them away.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

UNREEL said:


> Please tell me you are not using the bulk, low-brass, cheapass shells for turkey hunting.
> Some of you guys simply amaze me. When you use shi**y equipment expect shi**y results. Then, come on here looking for answers as to why your bottom line equipment fails. I'm guessing you don't shoot too much, save up an extra few dollars for some better quality stuff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe some people don't have the money to buy the big dollar stuff. Maybe some of us just want to go out and have a little bit of fun when we can afford to.Maybe the guy is young & just starting out in the sport of shooting & has a wife & a kid or two. Maybe the person he bought the gun from know's there is something wrong with it & don't want to help him cuz in your words it's shi**y equipment & the guy didn't spend the big dollars.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

kccaro said:


> Here's what I learned today...
> 1.)Nothing is ever EASY
> 2.)taking down a mossberg 500 can be relatively easy
> 3.)NEVER and I mean NEVER EVER take apart the trigger housing mechanism. You think you can get it back together? SHANANNIGANS!
> ...


First thing to do when you get a new gun is take it down and clean it thoroughly. That applies weather it is factory new or new to you. Then you will know it is clean, and you will be familiar with the gun should you need to do a quick repair in the field or install/remove a plug. I am with you on trigger groups. I will spray them out, but never disassemble unless it is absolutely necessary. They usually don't get dirty enough with crud that needs scrubbing to warrant disassembly anyhow. A spray with a good cleaner is all it takes. One shotgun I had to resort to Youtube for reassembly help the first time through was my kids Beretta AL390. I forget what I was doing wrong but when I saw the video it was a _DOH!!!_ moment. LOL


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> Maybe I am biased, but I had 2 failures right off the bat when I made the mistake of buying one back in the early/mid 90's. It was one my first gun purchases and got talked into buying it by the saleman. First box of shells and on about the 15th or 16th shot, itstead of kaboom, it goes ping. Suspect firing pin broken, as no dimple in the primer. Take back to store, sent to Manufacturer, 6 weeks later I get it back. Go out the following Saturday to my uncles house and it wouldn't shoot, felt as if something wrong with firing mechanism now. I went back, pleaded my case and the store agreed to give me credit towards an 870. A few weeks later, a buddy of mine who had just purchased one right before me had extractor issues with is, sent back to Mossturd and when it came back the barrel had a huge scratch/gouge in it.
> 
> I know many many people own them and love them, but based on these 3 instances, I wouldn't own one if they were giving them away.


Your choice, but I won't go into the Winchester and Remington that I USED to own. My Mossy does just fine and I wish they were giving them away. I would be standing in line.

You can get a bad one in any gun IMO, unfortunately you got a bad one, someone always knows somebody else who had problems with their model XXX. Enough said, I will bow out of this discussion.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I agree; ive killed a LOT of critters with the cheapest shotgun loads i can find. Just because it cost more does not mean its always better and further more just because it cost less does not mean its junk.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Rugergundog said:


> I agree; ive killed a LOT of critters with the cheapest shotgun loads i can find. Just because it cost more does not mean its always better and further more just because it cost less does not mean its junk.


I agree.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Mossberg pump guns come with an eleven, that is 11 year warranty. So you could always contact them. Turkey loads are premium loads, I would expect them to fire anytime, so long as you did not take them swimming or anything. I am assuming you actually clean the fire-arm too, so you do not have a ton of carbon, shot shell buffer, and plastic shavings stuck to the bolt face. I work in a gun shop and see that a lot.


----------



## dirk18 (Oct 30, 2008)

rugertough said:


> I used to have a Mossberg 500 that shot great. I switched to the Brenneke KO's that I bought at Dick's and they shot flawless the first year but the second year I bought them they would misfire all the time. The first time it did it the DNR officer at the range said it sounded like the firing pin broke so I took it to a gunsmith and he said it was fine. I shot the next weekend and it did the same thing. I took it back to the gunsmith and he said that it could be the primers that Brenneke uses. I ended up selling the gun and decided to buy another muzzleloader.


I have the same gun, but when I tried the Brenneke slugs, they would fire but not eject. My cousin has the same gun, and he shoots Brenneke slugs out of his gun with no problem.


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

As mentioned earlier, I got the gun apart, cleaned, and back together. I just have to find some time to shoot the thing...man it gets busy with a daughter, wife, work, and school.

Good thing spring break is coming soon...


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

My dad gave me one that he won through Duck's Unlimited back in the mid 90's & I have shot it about 500 times & never had a single problem with it.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

My first mossberg was bought in 2006. It was a perfect fit a bit shorter than the other three I have purchased since.
This gun had an issue ejecting a brand of 3inch turkey loads. Found it was the shell, when fired they where a bit longer than the others.
Was nice with slugs 2" groups at 100 yards with a smooth bore, and with the slug it would auto eject the shell. This was a pump 500! Love this gun and have put thousands of shells though it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Took the gun out yesterday, and ran about 23 rounds through it, seamless. Went off the first time, every time.

Gun shop is a joke, and I'm never going back there.

Wal-mart ammo is AOK in my book, and easy on my wallet.

Gave her a cleaning, and she works like a charm!


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Good job, gun shop guys should have recomended the cleaning or should have done it for you.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

kccaro said:


> Gun shop is a joke, and I'm never going back there.
> 
> Gave her a cleaning, and she works like a charm!


What is the name of this shop? It could be a public service giving people the heads up.

Yep a good cleaning. It works wonders on many "issues".


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> What is the name of this shop? It could be a public service giving people the heads up.


Unfortunately you can pick just about any one. There ought to be some sort of mandated proficiency exam before people are allowed to even work at a gun counter. People being told it's ok to run a .22LR through a .22 mag etc........ ignorance behind the counter is all too common.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

kccaro said:


> Took the gun out yesterday, and ran about 23 rounds through it, seamless. Went off the first time, every time.
> 
> Gun shop is a joke, and I'm never going back there.
> 
> ...


In the future, if you ever want to dive into any gun projects feel free to get in touch with me. I'm not an expert and wouldn't do any kind of major work to someone else's gun, but most things I could probably help you out with.

I'd also be interested to hear which gun shop you dealt with.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Earlier in this thread I made some biased comments towards Mossberg, based on my exp. 20 years ago with them. Still hold them, but that being said, proper cleaning, lubrication and maint. of any gun is what it is really all about. A gun manufacturer would not knowingly put out a crummy product. In this day and age it just opens the door for too much litigation. I do own cheap guns and I own some really nice guns, all of which are in top condition, which if you are a responsible gun owner, is absolutely mandatory. Self defense or hunting, the lives you protect or the game you harvest, are owed that much.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

This was never an ammo issue, because there was never any brand of ammo specified as being the problem. Anytime there is an issue with ammo, the shooter will know exactly what shells are creating the problem. Inability to name the exact shells that are the problem, means the gun is the problem, in this case, improper maintenance seems to be the culprit.


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

And I'll be the first to admit that I was in the wrong, not cleaning the gun to begin with. I'm going to make it a habit to clean all of my guns thoroughly at least once a year, and to clean ANY gun that I get as soon as I get it.

I do agree that blaming the ammo is a shifty, crappy move. My biggest beef with the gun shop (not sure if I should give their name, is it their fault, or mine, or do we share the blame for my problems?) is that every step of the way, I've been given the run around. 

I took a nice gun to them last year to trade for some cheaper guns. They gave me an estimate on my gun, then when I got some other opinions and came back to do the trade, they undercut the price they gave me by $100, bringing their price on par with everyone else's. They had the gun to look at both times, so it's not like that was an issue. I had to wait to do the trade till they got in the H&R USH that I wanted. The estimate they gave me the first time would have covered me to get the three guns that I wanted, but since they undercut the price of my gun when I came back, I was $100 short. They had the gun to look at both times they gave me an estimate, and because they knew that I wanted what they had, they screwed me. Then, since I didn't have the money to get all three guns, I got two, and a gift certificate to the shop. This ensured that I would come back to THEM to get the third gun, which didn't make me happy. When I finally came up with the money and had all three guns, two of them didn't operate correctly. I had the problems with the Mossy that this thread started with. I took the gun back to them after shooting my first turkey with it, because the first shot at the turkey didn't go off, and I was stuck trying to quietly eject the dud shell and rack in another one, with a turkey staring me down from about 15 yards. I explained my problem to them back then, and they did the same thing, took the gun to the back, cycled and shot a tube full of blanks, and said that there's nothing wrong with the gun, it's the ammo. 
The muzzle loader I bought (BRAND NEW) from them also ended up not working correctly. It's a break action muzzle loader, and I couldn't hardly get the trigger to release the action to put my primers in. But every time I got it loaded and fired it, the action fell open with the jolt from the shot. I just got that one back from them.
All work was done free of charge, but to get 3 guns from one shop and have 2 of them malfunction with the first shots taken from each? That doesn't add up.

Just to clarify, I did sight in my Mossberg and find the kind of shells that grouped best before I just went into the woods with it. It misfired then too, but I figured it was just a fluke. My mistake, again.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

kccaro said:


> And I'll be the first to admit that I was in the wrong, not cleaning the gun to begin with. I'm going to make it a habit to clean all of my guns thoroughly at least once a year, and to clean ANY gun that I get as soon as I get it.
> 
> I do agree that blaming the ammo is a shifty, crappy move. My biggest beef with the gun shop (not sure if I should give their name, is it their fault, or mine, or do we share the blame for my problems?) is that every step of the way, I've been given the run around.
> 
> ...


One you break the gun down the 1st time it become real easy to do later on. Early on I was afraid to take apart what the factory put together. These days I usually tear them apart before the even see a round. :lol: After I get a new gun for the collection I check the web for a parts list and exploded view so I can better visualize how things go together. Really helps and takes any worry away from tearing down a gun.

Here is an exploded view of the Mossberg 500, you might want to save it to your hard drive and print it out for reference.

http://www.ada.ru/Guns/exploded/Images/mossberg_500.gif


----------



## slick rick (May 8, 2008)

ive got 3 of these and never had a problem strip it down clean and oil make sure you get grit out of firing pin assy if still does it replace pin and spring


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

Winchestor superx are terrible in a 500, jams, miss fires.... i shoot the win AA's now and reload my own never an issue with those. I have 2 500's and a 935


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

kccaro said:


> Hmmm....that gets me nowhere...but at least it sounds like kind of the same thing...I'm shooting turkey loads...there should be no fundamental difference...but I've also heard that if a complete tear down and good cleaning is done my problem can be fixed...
> 
> I'm going to try to get it to misfire tomorrow, if it does I'm going to ask for my money back (I got it a year ago, I doubt that will happen, plus I don't still have the receipt), ask to get a different used mossberg 500 from the same shop as an even trade, or I'll just get my other gun back from him (yea, I bought three guns from the same guy, same shop, and have trouble with two of them in less than a year...my luck, cheap guns, or bad shop?) and never do business there again. I just don't see this guy trying to screw me...it's a small town gun shop, and I value that more than any gander mountain I'll step foot into, but I also need to know that I as the customer am getting that same value placed on my business as I'm placing on theirs.


Its quite simple to to do a test and determine what is the problem, the gun or the ammo. Simply take the amnmo bought from Walmart and try it ina different gun, one from maybe your dad or friend. If it fires good in another gun then you know your gun is the problem, if it also misfires in the other gun then the ammo is the problem.


----------

